# (Dataone) Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited ?



## Rockstar11 (May 28, 2007)

Hello friends

Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited ? what is this?

how much i have downloaded..and what is the meaning of Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited...please someone tell me.

I am using DataOne Home 1000  
5 GB Download/Upload Limit (GB) per month

My DataOne Usage
Total Send Volume(GB) 2.457
Total Receive Volume(GB) 19.244
Total Volume(GB) 21.701
Total Duration(hour) 227.8
Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited 2.082

bahot confusion hai bhai.... 
so friends koi mujhe kaho.... Total 5 GB mein se kitni GB abhi bhi free mein hai????? 

plz reaply 
ok thanks in advance


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

5GB -  2.082 (Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited) = 2.918 GB (is still free)

anyway, here is where u were suppose to post  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (May 28, 2007)

try www.shaplus.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 28, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> 5GB -  2.082 (Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited) = 2.918 GB (is still free)
> 
> anyway, here is where u were suppose to post  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143



Thanks dude for your quick replay 

is ka matlab Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited) mein 5 GB ho jayega uske baad mujhe Additional Usage 0.80 per MB charge lagega right??

thanks again...



			
				NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> try www.shaplus.com



hey someone please clear my query...
when i use one of these ( shaplus ) programs, will it be possible that the owner "steals" my username & password??? 

hmm.. BSNL ko bhi koi software develop karna chahiye....
thanks for replay @ NagpurDaMunda


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> is ka matlab Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited) mein 5 GB ho jayega uske baad mujhe Additional Usage 0.80 per MB charge lagega right??



Right !!!



			
				jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> hey someone please clear my query...
> when i use one of these ( shaplus ) programs, will it be possible that the owner "steals" my username & password???



Possible !!

But not with the one mentioned here, because its an Open source software, so the code is available for any one to look in to it, so if there would have been any such code running we would have known by today


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2007)

yep


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 30, 2007)

ok 
thanks a lot


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## dinesh1 (May 31, 2007)

Use Datafox Plugin For Fire Fox 
This Software Show Total Download & Free Download
Very Nice Software For Dataone Connection
Realy Nice


----------

